# Building my enclosure



## JasonMini (Nov 3, 2012)

Started putting it together today still got parts on order but will add new photos as it progresses
It is 900x500x500


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Hamalicious (Nov 3, 2012)

Looking good mate. What are you doing for doors and heating? just curious. keep us updates, Cheers

Hamish


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 3, 2012)

Have a dimming thermostat that will control a blue or red heat light and a white light on timer.
Doors will be sliding glass or Perspex, waiting on tracks for them.
Just waiting for things to arrive in the mail


----------



## Dreaper (Nov 3, 2012)

looks good to me. id go with glass over perspex just for cost, 5mm thick glass will be more the strong enough for anything that will go in a 4ft enclosure. and at less the half the cost.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 3, 2012)

Also, glass looks heaps better than perspex, especially when it's got a few years on it.
Looks good so far


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 5, 2012)

Jealous!
Looking forward to seeing the finished prodcut.


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 11, 2012)

just a progress pic


----------



## emshep85 (Nov 11, 2012)

what type of wood are you using?


----------



## Hamalicious (Nov 11, 2012)

Id change that fake grass to a different substrate. Some people use it but its a pain in the *** to clean properly, especially when urea dries onto it. News paper is great for maintenance because you can just change it but it doesnt look as nice. Some sort of wood chips or other substrate would be best for Aesthetics and it can be changed as necessary. 

Other than that though its looking good. Keep up the photos.


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 11, 2012)

emshep85 said:


> what type of wood are you using?



Laminated pine


----------



## trippa02 (Nov 14, 2012)

Where abouts do you get them vents from for the enclosure as I'm in the process of making my own???


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 15, 2012)

trippa02 said:


> Where abouts do you get them vents from for the enclosure as I'm in the process of making my own???



Just found them on ebay


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 15, 2012)

got glass and lighting, all I think I really need now is furnishings... 

and a snake


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 15, 2012)

Also ordered finger grips from Virides


----------



## Rob (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks nice, man.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 15, 2012)

trippa02 said:


> Where abouts do you get them vents from for the enclosure as I'm in the process of making my own???



you can get them at bunnings aswell. They are Im think $2-$3. I was going to get them then changed my mind. Now I know what they look like in the enclosure I think i will go get some .


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 15, 2012)

What have you used to seal the timber, and did you remember to seal all the joins  
Don't forget to let it air out for a week or two. Some sealers and silicon can release some intense fumes. Oh, and test run it empty for a week in the location that it will 'live' and test the temps a different times of the day before putting your snake in there


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 15, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> What have you used to seal the timber, and did you remember to seal all the joins
> Don't forget to let it air out for a week or two. Some sealers and silicon can release some intense fumes. Oh, and test run it empty for a week in the location that it will 'live' and test the temps a different times of the day before putting your snake in there



Used a kitchen grade stain to seal it, figured that would be safest and as I don't actually have a snake lined up yet it will have plenty of time to air out 

I have my thermostat set to 32 during the day and 30 at night on the warm end, because I've only installed the glass today I'm not sure what temps It's gonna hold on the cool side but do have a digital thermometer there to check in the later pics you can see the small black bits on the walls, they are the thermometer bits, I am also thinking of having a blackish tile under the headlamp as a warm spot on the ground...


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 15, 2012)

Any other ideas are much appreciated


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 16, 2012)

I personally would drop the night temp by about 10c - and eliminate it totally once the snake is older and a tile is a good idea but watch the temp on the tile, it could get warm enough to burn delicate under bellys. I would also silicone the joins, you'll be amazed where they smear their poo and the urine will run into the joins and stink the place out. It will make cleaning a lot easier.
Make sure too that you put a small screw or two in each vent. Don't rely on glue, it warms up, softens, it gets movement, snake works it loose- instant escape, I noticed you're thinking of a stimmie, small snakes are great at find small escape routes  
What size have you made the enclosure? It's looking good so far


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 16, 2012)

Any updates? it's looking great!!!
very jealous!


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 16, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I personally would drop the night temp by about 10c - and eliminate it totally once the snake is older and a tile is a good idea but watch the temp on the tile, it could get warm enough to burn delicate under bellys. I would also silicone the joins, you'll be amazed where they smear their poo and the urine will run into the joins and stink the place out. It will make cleaning a lot easier.
> Make sure too that you put a small screw or two in each vent. Don't rely on glue, it warms up, softens, it gets movement, snake works it loose- instant escape, I noticed you're thinking of a stimmie, small snakes are great at find small escape routes
> What size have you made the enclosure? It's looking good so far



Tile is just warm to touch after the whole day and with the glass the cool end is a nice 27-28c.
I used liquid nails on all the joins so there were no gaps when it was built, also used it on the vents so shouldn't have a problem but might screw some mesh on the outside to prevent Houdini tricks.
Thanks


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool end should be as cool as you can get it, 10c or more difference from the warm end is the normal recommendation, they will self regulate where they need to be, they don't enjoy being constantly warm. 
Glad you sealed the joins and I'm sorry if it sounded like I was picking fault, that wasn't/isn't my intention. I'd just hate for you to discover down the track that you forgot something basic  
Mesh and screws sounds like cheap insurance to me


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 16, 2012)

No worries, if I didn't want opinions I wouldn't be here ;-)


----------



## Lord-Doom (Nov 17, 2012)

trippa02 said:


> Where abouts do you get them vents from for the enclosure as I'm in the process of making my own???



Nice work, so much prettier than a sea of white melamine!

Stainless steel sink strainers make great vents (and dirt cheap) but not from Bunny's, theirs seem to be of aluminum and quite soft. I got some from Maxi supermarket, $1.65 for a pack of two.


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 17, 2012)

ready to go and picking up a hypo coastal tomorrow, this will do until she grows out of it


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 17, 2012)

Then I get to build a bigger one and get something else for this one


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 17, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Cool end should be as cool as you can get it, 10c or more difference from the warm end is the normal recommendation, they will self regulate where they need to be, they don't enjoy being constantly warm.
> Glad you sealed the joins and I'm sorry if it sounded like I was picking fault, that wasn't/isn't my intention. I'd just hate for you to discover down the track that you forgot something basic
> Mesh and screws sounds like cheap insurance to me



Have much better temps now after changing the thermostat thermometer to the cool side of the tank approx 8-10c difference


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 24, 2012)

Picked up my finger grips this morning
They look awesome!


----------



## justin91 (Nov 28, 2012)

JasonMini said:


> Picked up my finger grips this morning
> They look awesome!



Where did you get those finger grips from? There amazing. Got to get me some.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 28, 2012)

justin91 said:


> Where did you get those finger grips from? There amazing. Got to get me some.



Viridis who are a sponsor of APS. Check out the sponsors page


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 28, 2012)

may be a silly question but is the pricing for 1 or for a pair?

ignore that turns out the price is for 1


----------



## justin91 (Nov 28, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Viridies who are a sponsor of APS. Check out the sponsors page



I was looking through the sponsors page and can't find Viridies among them. Can you chuck us a link to there website if possible? Be much appreciated.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 28, 2012)

justin91 said:


> I was looking through the sponsors page and can't find Viridies among them. Can you chuck us a link to there website if possible? Be much appreciated.



Virides


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 29, 2012)

I got one left hand and one right hand so they are symmetrical, they look sweet!


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 30, 2012)

JasonMini said:


> I got one left hand and one right hand so they are symmetrical, they look sweet!



I'll be getting 3 pairs for my enclosure bay as well, they look fantastic.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 30, 2012)

Prices on those handles?? look very shmick


----------



## sharky (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah they are awesome! I'm getting a pair o the black morelia handles for my jungles and bredlis enclosures! They are going to look swesome!


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 10, 2012)

Jasonmini how is your wood working out? I purchased some and it bowed, Before having the time to use it!


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 10, 2012)

the trick with this 'laminate' board is to store it flat... i'm currently using the same board for 4 enclosures, and i did notice a slight bow in one of the pieces when i unloaded into the shed. they were all then stored flat until i could get them screwed together, 

I also noticed on JasonMini's tank that the grain of the timber runs horizontal, which will also be inclined to bow. My sides run with the grain vertical. 

using timber, even a laminated or jointed timber like this will always be prone to bowing if not handled, stored and contstructed appropriately. thats why many people use MDF/laminate, because its not an issue.

@gonemad, its still possible to salvage the bowed piece if you have somewhere flat and dry to place it, just lay it flat with sme clean cloth over it then lay paint tins and heaps of other heavy objects on it for a few weeks.


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you Jaxryfm


----------

